# Freud Dado Blade set?



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm about ready to push the buy button on a dado blade set. Looking at a Freud SD208 8-Inch Professional Dado set from Amazon. Just couldn't do so without checking in with my forum friends whom have all the good advice and wisdom.

I have a Grizzly G0691 Table Saw. Not sure what all I would use the dado set for. Probably start out by trying some box joints with my never used two year old Incra I-box jig. Hoping to get a decent set under a hundred dollars. Can anyone here with this model tell me to "Push It"? The buy button, that is. Or is there better for less? Thanks for any input... mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, I have been happy with the Freud Red blades for many years. I am sure their dado sets should perform in a like manner. Do you have a dado insert for your table or are you planning on making one?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'd have to check but I spent big bucks so I hope my Freud dado is the same one . Only issue I had is I had to remove the blade lock in my cabinet saw as it was interfering with the little bolts that stick threw the back of the first blade . Mine has that knob on the outside blade to infinitely adjust the width . Very clever design

Opps sorry Mike I looked at the link and mine is much differant and and four times the cost


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have that set...
good stuff...
very good stufff...


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, I have been happy with the Freud Red blades for many years. I am sure their dado sets should perform in a like manner. Do you have a dado insert for your table or are you planning on making one?


Mike, my saw did come with a metal dado blade insert. I do however have several DIY blanks I made for zero clearance out of MDF. Thanks for your input!


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I have that set...
> good stuff...
> very good stufff...


Ahhhhh... I was hoping to hear something like your answer!


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Mike, I just bought the DD208 set, which doesn't have all the bells and whistles that the SD set has, and I love it. Makes a nice clean cut, clean bottom, and comes with plenty of shims in various sizes to make a nice fit. I also think I paid about that price from my local big box, so that seems like a good deal as well. I wound up making my own insert which was actually easier than I thought, so I made zero clearance for my regular blade as well. Good luck, I think you'll be pleased if you push the button! I also wanted to mention that I made box joints with mine and found it easier than with my router, with just as nice results. That is just an opinion of course.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

I have the SD208M set which is very similar. Works great, but the router's more fun!


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I'd have to check but I spent big bucks so I hope my Freud dado is the same one . Only issue I had is I had to remove the blade lock in my cabinet saw as it was interfering with the little bolts that stick threw the back of the first blade . Mine has that knob on the outside blade to infinitely adjust the width . Very clever design
> 
> Opps sorry Mike I looked at the link and mine is much differant and and four times the cost


Sounds like an interesting concept. Similar to a wobble blade?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JudgeMike said:


> Ahhhhh... I was hoping to hear something like your answer!


thanks...
so when are you going to ask about setting it up off the saw???....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Not really . It's almost like your turning a combination lock . As your turning it it clicks , maybe those are one thousands a click ? 
Anyways it has a flat disk inside it that moves in and out as you turn the dial . The sad part is the rear section interferes with my arbours blade lock button so maybe I should buy the set your looking at instead . Pushing a button on the TS to hold the blade was kind of a nice feature that I miss . I just wear gloves to hold the blades now as I change them .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Here's a pic of the one I have


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> thanks...
> so when are you going to ask about setting it up off the saw???....


I pushed the button... so I will probably be asking that soon if needed. Sometimes i find myself doing the unmanly thing like reading the directions first. :surprise: 
Again thanks for all responses. mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> thanks...
> so when are you going to ask about setting it up off the saw???....


I'm assuming you mean setting the thickness of the stack before you put it on the arbor. I can tell you're itching to get into it so fire away.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Judge****...

consider a 6". You will more than likely never need the additional depth that an 8" blade will give you. 
A 6" blade is easier for your saw to power up and maintain speed, and third, It's less expensive.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I'm assuming you mean setting the thickness of the stack before you put it on the arbor. I can tell you're itching to get into it so fire away.


since you mentioned it....

dry set up as in on the bench....

test caliber not mic your wood in several places >
remember this measure or write it down >
stick a 5/8 bolt in your bench vise >
stack your dado w/ shims while adding a couple of thousands of an inch mathematically close to your measure >
don't leave out the saw's blade washers >
tighten down the bolt's nut and caliper the stack >
adjust shims as required plus or minus >
load the assembly into the saw w/o the bolt...

note:
a mic is too accurate of a measure but a full jaw measure w/ calipers is more reasonable due to the natural irregularities in/of wood...

others have other methods which I trust we'll be seeing...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Not really . It's almost like your turning a combination lock . As your turning it it clicks , maybe those are one thousands a click ?
> Anyways it has a flat disk inside it that moves in and out as you turn the dial . The sad part is the rear section interferes with my arbours blade lock button so maybe I should buy the set your looking at instead . Pushing a button on the TS to hold the blade was kind of a nice feature that I miss . I just wear gloves to hold the blades now as I change them .


Rick I have the same dado set and the same problem, I put one or two big washer (5/8" IIRC) before the dado in the shaft and solved the problem. :wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Rick I have the same dado set and the same problem, I put one or two big washer (5/8" IIRC) before the dado in the shaft and solved the problem. :wink:


Thank you that's a great idea! It may not work on thicker dados as the arbour seems to run out of threads but I'm going to try and find another washer as I really miss the blade lock


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have this set, and I am very happy with them. I switched from a 6" to an 8" set about a year ago (craigslist purchase) and have been very happy with it.


----------



## morris3 (Apr 23, 2015)

That blade set is excellent stuff I know it exactly because my Dad uses the same. It's powerful and gentle simultaneously he says. I always believe him and of course I support all the answers and recommend this stuff. Just enjoy it!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Thank you that's a great idea! * It may not work on thicker dados as the arbour seems to run out of threads* but I'm going to try and find another washer as I really miss the blade lock


Thats totally right, thats an inconvinient. But I move the fence and make another cut as needed. :wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Thats totally right, thats an inconvinient. But I move the fence and make another cut as needed. :wink:


Thanks again as sometimes I can't see the obvious . I really miss that blade lock too , and as soon as my neighbour gets back I'll put it back in . You need three hands lol


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

My current table saw doesn't have a blade lock. I usually just wedge a piece of wood to hold the blade in place while loosening or tightening the nut. Works fine.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

MikeMa said:


> My current table saw doesn't have a blade lock. I usually just wedge a piece of wood to hold the blade in place while loosening or tightening the nut. Works fine.


My table saw is at least 50 years old - what's a blade lock??:no:


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> @Judge****...
> 
> consider a 6". You will more than likely never need the additional depth that an 8" blade will give you.
> A 6" blade is easier for your saw to power up and maintain speed, and third, It's less expensive.


I have the 6" and it works great. Haven't found the need for a deeper cut.


----------



## thedge (Dec 23, 2008)

*Holding Blade when Lock doesn't work*

I use a piece of wood pushed into the saw blade to hold it while I undo the nut.:grin::grin:
cheers


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I bought the Incra box joint jig last year then went to Amazon for a set but the Freud set but I bought isn't exactly the same as yours. It is a two blade stack but it came in a black case. It was my first time making box joints and I had a lot of fun learning about it. The dado blades worked great but I found that towards the end of my project some of my joints were getting a little loose. I probably needed to sort of calibrate my jig again.

Here is a plus that goes along with getting older, the next time I want to make box joints I'll get to learn it all over again.

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I bought the Incra box joint jig last year then went to Amazon for a set but the Freud set but I bought isn't exactly the same as yours. It is a two blade stack but it came in a black case. It was my first time making box joints and I had a lot of fun learning about it. The dado blades worked great but I found that towards the end of my project some of my joints were getting a little loose. I probably needed to sort of calibrate my jig again.
> 
> Here is a plus that goes along with getting older, the next time I want to make box joints I'll get to learn it all over again.
> 
> Bryan


did you get this one???...

Freud Tools | 8" Box Joint Cutter Set


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes Stick that's the one.

Is that one OK?

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very good one...
it's for finger joints because of the way it's ground...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very good, thanks!


----------

